# Lanco Pocket Watch Identification Please



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

After reading up on the company for another watch (No.1 son's wedding gift to father of the bride) I had a look on ebay and made a bid on a badly photographed, poorly described non-working one. It was going to be either a bargain or a pig in a poke.

Arrived today. No winder or crown and at least one cog missing. 'Glass' is yellow with age and the face shows some spots of what appear to be verdegris. Hairspring is snapped but balance moves freely.

The seller's description was truthful in as far as it went - it is a Lanco pocket watch  - nothing more was promised







.

Quick pic's




























Questions

1. Can you identify the movement ?

2. Is it worthwhile getting it repaired - Steve Burrage or bin ?

Thanks in anticipation

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Update - as well as marks from 3 watch menders *'21*41' *is stamped inside the back cover and the dust cover.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

This is just my opinion, but I don't think it's worth fixing. When it's missing parts, that's when you'll have REAL problems sourcing replacements, since you don't even have broken parts to compare with what to get to replace them. I think you'd be looking at a VERY hefty repair-bill here (IF indeed you could find someone to repair it...and I wouldn't hold my breath on that front).


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, I hope you haven't paid to much for this watch. Lanco is a trade name of the Langendorf Watch Co. (founded 1872/73). Your watch should be made in about 1910/20.

This watch is just a simple watch, in working condition not more worth than perhaps 60-80 quid. The easiest way to get it repaired is to look for a similiar but broken watch at eBay (for not more than 20 quid) to replace the missing parts.

Regards, Andreas


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

I didn't pay much, just too much for what I have got :blush: . Never mind it's one for the spares box.

My first thought, with the poor picture and minimal description, was that it was a carefully worded ad' by an experienced seller to maximise bidding on a dud. Then I checked the feedback and saw that sales were mostly for cosmetics, so possibly, just possibly, a bargain?

It was a gamble and I had left it too late to ask questions. What I got was what was promised - a Lanco pocket watch - no foul, it was a gamble and it was fun :yes: .

I'll just have to leave off the Wednesday lottery ticket for a few weeks to balance the books.

Any ideas on the identity of the movement?

Julian (L)


----------

